# Follow up appt for Mirena?



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Is this really necessary? If I'm having no issues and can feel the strings it seems like it's a waste of resources just to have the doc check me and tell me everything is fine. (Especially since I have Medicaid and do what I can not to waste the state's money.) I'm pretty sure I'm going to cancel the appointment but wanted to see what others have to say.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no direct experience, but from what I've read the first two months are a critical time for placement. If it is going to fall it out seems that it is most likely to do so during that time. Maybe that is partly what the follow up appointment is for?


----------



## momtoatds (Oct 14, 2011)

Did they cut the strings shorter at your placement appointment? If not they will probably do that.

I had mine put in 4.5y ago. Taken out this week.

I remember the 1st appointment. Blood work, prego test.

2nd appointment was placement.

I don't remember a follow-up, but our lives were crazy at that time. 4 kids and moving.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> I have no direct experience, but from what I've read the first two months are a critical time for placement. If it is going to fall it out seems that it is most likely to do so during that time. Maybe that is partly what the follow up appointment is for?


That's a good thought. Wouldn't I feel something if it was falling out though? Hmm, I don't actually know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtoatds*
> 
> Did they cut the strings shorter at your placement appointment? If not they will probably do that.
> I had mine put in 4.5y ago. Taken out this week.
> ...


He did cut the strings after it was inserted. Everything feels great, strings and all.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174*
> 
> That's a good thought. Wouldn't I feel something if it was falling out though? Hmm, I don't actually know.


I'm not sure if you would feel it as it is coming out or just when it does actually come out or at some point you notice the strings are no longer there. I've heard several IUD pregnancy stories, too, where the woman didn't know that her IUD was misplaced. So it may make sense to have a follow up after you've been wearing it for a bit to make sure it's in the right place and not going to fall out.


----------

